# Awsome pic



## meggymoo (Oct 11, 2012)

I know it's not perfect so don't come here just to be mean I'm new to photography


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 11, 2012)

Awsome pic :thumbup:


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 11, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Awsome pic :thumbup:


Awsome pic :thumbup:...


----------



## SCraig (Oct 11, 2012)

Not really, but if you are happy with it that's what counts.


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 11, 2012)

Well someone ruined the chain.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 11, 2012)

.SimO. said:


> Well someone ruined the chain.



Yep, that would be me.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm afraid I'm with scott on this. It's scary, but I'm starting to see snapshots. Probably because that's mostly what I take and am constantly reminded of it .
I would convert it to landscape and get the horizon off the centerline, then you would have an awsome snapshot...almost. Ok, not really, but better.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2012)

Tough crowd here.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Oct 11, 2012)

The problem is that you set the bar way too high by proclaiming it an "Awesome Pic" in the title.   It's OK, but falls far short of awesome.  Centered horizon not good in my view.
Also, too much of the same color in the water and sky with very little of interest in the middle.   I searched for something that could hold my interest but it just isn't there.   sorry.  I'm sure you will take an awesome photo someday.  keep trying


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Oct 11, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:


> The problem is that you set the bar way too high by proclaiming it an "Awesome Pic" in the title.   It's OK, but falls far short of awesome.  Centered horizon not good in my view.
> Also, too much of the same color in the water and sky with very little of interest in the middle.   I searched for something that could hold my interest but it just isn't there.   sorry.  I'm sure you will take an awesome photo someday.  keep trying



Ahhh, but he fooled you, didn't he? His title was actually "Awsome pic":

"_Awsome _free throw shot you've got their Shaq!"


----------



## Mully (Oct 11, 2012)

Crop out some of the sky and you will improve it....we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## shawncooper78 (Oct 16, 2012)

meggymoo said:


> I know it's not perfect so don't come here just to be mean I'm new to photography


No its not. You said that you are a beginner, i will say it's a good pic or i  just say Okay rather. Keep on trying and in near future you will be capturing awesome pics.


----------



## skieur (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry, but definitely not awesome.  There is no centre of interest or focal point to draw the eye of the viewer in this shot and that is a very major flaw.

skieur


----------



## 21limited (Oct 17, 2012)

If you'd cropped that down so you had the trees and reflections as the focus of the image, you might have had something a little more focused. ANd you really need to have something happening in that sky. There's a reason everyone looks at all my art shots and then buys the sunsets and sunrises. It's because all that colour and cloud pattern makes things interesting. It's really sad, but for shots like this, get up early and go to bed late. Most of the time on days like that one the light has absolutely nothing to offer you. If you don't have interesting light, you're probably not going to have an interesting picture, at least in a landscape. ANd if the sky isn't interesting, crop as much of it as you can.


----------



## texkam (Oct 17, 2012)

Listing left. :/


----------



## Parker219 (Oct 17, 2012)

skieur said:


> Sorry, but definitely not awesome.  There is no centre of interest or focal point to draw the eye of the viewer in this shot and that is a very major flaw.
> 
> skieur




You dont need to sign your name at the end of your post, surprised you havent noticed your name is actually over on the left hand side of ALL your post. Do you see everyone else typing their name at the end of every post?


----------



## .SimO. (Oct 18, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> You dont need to sign your name at the end of your post, surprised you havent noticed your name is actually over on the left hand side of ALL your post. Do you see everyone else typing their name at the end of every post?



Yeah, seriously. I totally agree with Parker.

-SimO   


...  j/k


----------



## gsgary (Jan 16, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Tough crowd here.



Not tough enough why say it's good when it's crap


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, in fact we were so relaxed, we forgot about it since last Oct.


----------



## hydroshock (Jan 21, 2013)

id say it's alright, except i'd probably landscape it, make it b&w, less lake, more sky, ah heck, maybe throw in a few ducks or something.


----------



## theambitiousstranger (Jan 21, 2013)

skieur said:


> Sorry, but definitely not awesome.  There is no centre of interest or focal point to draw the eye of the viewer in this shot and that is a very major flaw.
> 
> skieur



How dare you. This photo is stunning. Even calling it awesome is a gross understatement.


----------



## odinswolf (Jan 23, 2013)

It isa good shot for someone who claims to be a beginner, but I think it could be improved if you had raised the horizon so that it came aabout 1/3 from the top.  Keep up the good work and awesome will come..


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 24, 2013)

@OP: Its okay, and definitely a good start, but not awesome. If you now would manage to photograph the exact same scene at the right time, i.e. during the socalled "golden hour" (when the sun comes right up or just leaves, and the colors get all gorgeous), and there wouldnt be any wind at all (so the reflection of the trees would be "perfect"), then it would be a keeper and indeed "awesome".

Except I've seen it done so often on devianart.com now, I am getting kind of really sick about this motive.




SCraig said:


> Not really, but if you are happy with it that's what counts.


 Spoilsport !!! :greenpbl:




Tuffythepug said:


> Centered horizon not good in my view.


 There are no rules in art ! :greenpbl: And actually center is 100% correct for this motive: the trees are reflected in the water. Thats why centered is the way to go, to put emphasis on this symmetry.




skieur said:


> Sorry, but definitely not awesome.  There is no centre of interest or focal point to draw the eye of the viewer in this shot and that is a very major flaw.


 Haha. Yes there is, you just missed it. 





hydroshock said:


> id say it's alright, except i'd probably landscape it, make it b&w, less lake, more sky, ah heck, maybe throw in a few ducks or something.


 B&W sounds good, to compensate for the less than ideal light.


----------



## yioties (Feb 9, 2013)

I think your image looks great. I like that you didn't crop it.


----------



## Rocketman1978 (Feb 9, 2013)

OP: Take the rude comments with a grain of salt, embrace the constructive criticism and keep reading and learning here. It's tough starting out here but when you begin to see its nothing personal you can ignore certain things. 

Keep shootin'.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 9, 2013)

ummm...the OP hasn't been back since 20-NOV. This thread is starting to get that "old thread smell"


----------



## Ashlee_Duh (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree that landscaping this photo would have helped it out a lot. Try getting the photo in focus as well and just remember everyone starts somewhere. Keep practicing and most importantly keep enjoying it.


----------



## skieur (Feb 27, 2013)

theambitiousstranger said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but definitely not awesome.  There is no centre of interest or focal point to draw the eye of the viewer in this shot and that is a very major flaw.
> ...



:lmao:


----------



## skieur (Mar 1, 2013)

Solarflare said:


> @OP: Its okay, and definitely a good start, but not awesome. If you now would manage to photograph the exact same scene at the right time, i.e. during the socalled "golden hour" (when the sun comes right up or just leaves, and the colors get all gorgeous), and there wouldnt be any wind at all (so the reflection of the trees would be "perfect"), then it would be a keeper and indeed "awesome".
> 
> Except I've seen it done so often on devianart.com now, I am getting kind of really sick about this motive.
> 
> ...



If I missed it, then it definitely did NOT have any visual impact.!

skieur


----------

